# A celebrity wants one of my dolls



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

One of the guys from Drowning Pool. :nw Actually he has wanted one for a year or longer, but he told me to wait until they came through Kentucky...and finally they are, in a week. :b And I was having a crappy depressing day but then I heard from him, he said I'm supposed to be put on their guest list so I can give him the doll  and that made my day a bit better for some reason :b 

This will be my first concert since being pregnant. I've gotta stay towards the back, away from all the crazy people up front. :b


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Omg that is so cool!! Congrats


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Exciting stuff!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Will you post a pic of this doll? Do you sell them on EBay or do you have a website?

I know you have posted a few doll pics in the past but I would like to see more.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes, I'm still working on this one but when I have it finished I will post it  He wants it to look like me--well hair like mine...and bloody clothes, I was thinking about putting a little t-shirt on her and painting "Drowning Pool" on it and blood splatters all over, and black pants. I'll also post a picture of C.J. and me with the doll if I get a chance to take pictures of us with it next week--that was my plan, either that or to have him take some pictures for me later so that hopefully if people see celebrities like & want my dolls, I'll be able to sell more.

And I have more pictures on my business Myspace -- the link is here:

http://www.myspace.com/sinisterstitches13

I also sell them from that site.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wow.... coolllll......


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## jenro (Jul 2, 2008)

dude, that is so awesome. i went to your business myspace and those dolls and shirts are cool. you could totally make a living doing that stuff. If I were you I'd be so proud of myself.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that's ace!


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooh I like Drowning Pool!  That's great to hear.
I checked out your Myspace link, you have some awesome work.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

cool that is awesome! you can work from home and sell them and make millions of dollars!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

well I wouldn't go that far :b I would never have time to make enough dolls to make a million dollars. I wouldn't even have time to sleep. lol...it does take quite a bit of time to make each one... but it would be nice to be able to make enough doing this to make an actual living doing it...i'd be happy to sell about 5-7 a week. I'd have to work on them ALL DAY long though(or fall a bit behind) because it usually takes a few days just to finish one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HOORAY! Congrats!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

Shauna The Dead said:


> well I wouldn't go that far :b I would never have time to make enough dolls to make a million dollars. I wouldn't even have time to sleep. lol...it does take quite a bit of time to make each one... but it would be nice to be able to make enough doing this to make an actual living doing it...i'd be happy to sell about 5-7 a week. I'd have to work on them ALL DAY long though(or fall a bit behind) because it usually takes a few days just to finish one.


since so much work goes into them, not to mention a celebrity endorsing them, you could raise the price a bit as well. Good luck to you hon xx


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

That's great news.
Way to go, Shauna!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Maike said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> > well I wouldn't go that far :b I would never have time to make enough dolls to make a million dollars. I wouldn't even have time to sleep. lol...it does take quite a bit of time to make each one... but it would be nice to be able to make enough doing this to make an actual living doing it...i'd be happy to sell about 5-7 a week. I'd have to work on them ALL DAY long though(or fall a bit behind) because it usually takes a few days just to finish one.
> ...


thanks


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Slim Shady said:


> That's great news.
> Way to go, Shauna!


thanks


----------

